# How do I fix Seal leak SB59" chute cylinder.



## Orangejbird (Dec 23, 2008)

I saw the seal leaking the last use of the year. Anyone know how to replace the seal?
Chute rotator cylinder. 59" snowblower.


----------



## Orangejbird (Dec 23, 2008)

*How to fix this leak?*

Anyone know how to fix the leaky seal?
I don't see anyway to remove either end.


----------

